# I feel my Gaggia classic has lost ists punch – new pump time



## checkmycatself (Sep 29, 2017)

I have had my Classic for about a year and it was not new to me so how old it is pass. The pump was lose when it arrived from ebay so its had the lid off once. Ive had some shots come out cold or the machine chokes when I feel it should not be. It is cloaking I think more often than I think it used to but I have not been keeping logs. I think im always chasing the finer grind for the super strength shot so yes less fine grinds from the MDF grinder may be needed or do I change the pump.

Its £16 plus postage from ebay ive just been paid.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

What water are you using?

How many drinks per week are you making?

How often are you descaling it?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You appear to have more than one problem. choking & cold coffee. I do not think you need the pump at the moment.

Cleaning the group head by removing the shower screen and the ( philips screw) and the disc behind ( 2 allen screws).

It could be the solenoid valve is partially blocked and the machine may need de-scaling.

Do you allow the machine to warm up for about 25 - 30 mins before use ? Yes it is necassary.

If you still have cold drinks it sounds like you need a replacement thermostat.

Regarding the grind your coffee should dispense in about 25 / 30 secs.

Video would help diagnose.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> I think im always chasing the finer grind for the super strength shot


Stop it, lol .. there's a limit on how fine you can go

A bigger / larger capacity basket could be the answer.



> shots come out cold


Thats an issue with either the thermostat / wiring / heater


----------



## checkmycatself (Sep 29, 2017)

generally a shot for breakfast and one when i get home.

ive never descaled it (flame me now for that).

regular tap water from swansea. its not got a reputation as hard water.

a de scaling kit is about to be googled. generally a shot for breakfast and one when i get home.

ive never descaled it (flame me now for that).

regular tap water from swansea. its not got a reputation as hard water.

a de scaling kit is about to be googled.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

In the main descaling lotions and potions comprise of citric acid as the active ingredient.

So save a fortune and buy a bag of the citric acid granules from ebay


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DaveP said:


> In the main descaling lotions and potions comprise of citric acid as the active ingredient.
> 
> So save a fortune and buy a bag of the citric acid granules from ebay


Isn't tartaric considered better than citric acid when descaling aluminium boilers?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Isn't tartaric considered better than citric acid when descaling aluminium boilers?


Pass... lol

I was going by the ingredients on the side of the 'suitable' products that are for sale, I used citric with no bad results for quite some time during my Gaggia years.... but I'm better now.

Heres a lot more on the subject.. https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5489-Gaggia-Classic-cleaning-tartaric-acid-or-citric-acid


----------

